# How to Develop Development Skills



## MalachiConstant (Oct 14, 2005)

I've noticed that a lot of people on this particular forum are looking for IT/technician career information, and I don't see much about development. So let me make this a general question for the purpose of more universal applicability.

I would like to acquire development skills in hopes of moving on from my current job to more of a contractor position. I'm talking about developing web-based or OS-based applications (primarily for Windows, but with skills extensible to Linux, Unix, Mac).

1) What skills should I be looking to develop?
- C/C++/C# (and derivatives)?
- Java?
- Visual Basic (for integration of Microsoft Office/.NET products)?
- Python, Perl, other web-based languages?
- SQL Server/MySQL?
- Others?

2) What software should I expect to work with?
- Servers and network protocols?
- End-user and office software?
- Development platforms and interfaces?

3) How do I go about developing these skills?
- Where to learn online
- Where to learn at school
- How to practice

Thanks for any help you may provide.


----------



## MalachiConstant (Oct 14, 2005)

Allow me to add an alternate prompt:

I'm looking to become an MCDBA/MCAD/MCSD/MCPD.

1) What non-Microsoft certifications should I be looking for? Which ones should I go for first?

2) What advice do you have?


----------

